# How many tabs/windows do you sue on your browsers



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Trying to figure out why I suddenly am having so much browser trouble on my computers. I will admit to having a lot of tabs open. I do a lot of research on a lot of things.
How many tabs do you keep open? Or windows. Are windows better than tabs or a mix there of.
Wish I could go to the support forum but computer software support is nonexistent:grit:.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

If I am posting while looking up things I have 2 Tabs open, I have had 3 at times. But for the most part I have mail open, this page I am posting on, and the rest are on Tabs, for looking up things. TABS are the way to go.
But I have had 2 Windows open Side By Side also, if you have a wide enough screen to do so.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

When using several genealogy databases at the same time I often have Firefox browser, Chrome, and sometimes IE open all at the same time. In total between the browsers I may have 10-15 tabs open all at the same time. Never a speed or other issue, but I do have 3 gigs of ram. 

Ex: when one family name leads to the maiden name of spouse, their family, several census records for both, Social Security Death Index, Footnote, Family Search, etc. 

I'm thinking of adding a second monitor now that my computer has that capability. Just need a different desk first so that I can. I've actually been thinking about the design for one.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

I typically have 5-6 tabs open on Firefox at any given time. What I've noticed is that after several hours my computer seems to start responding fairly slow to everything. Not sure if its related, but I've always assumed it was. But what can I say, I'm a multi-tasker.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Right now I have 7 tabs open! But at any given point in the day it could be more! LOL!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

TNHermit said:


> How many tabs/windows do you *sue *on your browsers


I'll sue as many as I can, but I find it tough to get them to pay up. :shrug:


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

mypatriotsupply said:


> I typically have 5-6 tabs open on Firefox at any given time. What I've noticed is that after several hours my computer seems to start responding fairly slow to everything. Not sure if its related, but I've always assumed it was. But what can I say, I'm a multi-tasker.



FF leaks memory. Or should I say it sucks it up,processor time too.! check in task manager. it was why I asked this question. I have 10-15 tabs open at anyone time. i have to force quit FF everyday and restore and restart my computer at least every two or three days. Programming in FF is very sloppy. But programming in everything anymore is sloppy. rather than fix things they run routines around,over,under and every other way and just bloat the code. Then they tryand stack all kinds of Bells and whistle crap on top of that. 
I wish someone would write a good solid browser


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Kung said:


> I'll sue as many as I can, but I find it tough to get them to pay up. :shrug:


I still don't understand why you can''t edit the title after all these years:yawn:


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Currently 5 tabs. Often 15 or more.

Slowdowns can be from many causes. Clear the browser cache, verify that your drive has plenty of free space, watch out for spyware, make sure your processor and power supply are clean and fans operational. This is the season for heat related issues to start cropping up.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

TNHermit said:


> FF leaks memory. Or should I say it sucks it up,processor time too.! check in task manager. it was why I asked this question. I have 10-15 tabs open at anyone time. i have to force quit FF everyday and restore and restart my computer at least every two or three days. Programming in FF is very sloppy. But programming in everything anymore is sloppy. rather than fix things they run routines around,over,under and every other way and just bloat the code. Then they tryand stack all kinds of Bells and whistle crap on top of that.
> I wish someone would write a good solid browser


See, I'm happy to know I'm not crazy!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I hate tabs, I have that "Feature" turned off.
Actually hate is too easy of a term -- how about despise.
Don't know why, I just do.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Currently 5 tabs. Often 15 or more.
> 
> Slowdowns can be from many causes. Clear the browser cache, verify that your drive has plenty of free space, watch out for spyware, make sure your processor and power supply are clean and fans operational. This is the season for heat related issues to start cropping up.


 Tabs are the best thing to happen when XP did that in one of their Update Packs, They finally caught up to FF, in that way at least. And now that I have a Mac, Tabs are also available to use on Safari. That way you can "see" what you have open but are not using processing power when you have all those open in separate windows, if they are all opened at once. Saves time and keeps your computer speed at a nice pace.
You hear it on here lost of time my computer is slow, Well Have many Windows Do you have open at one time. Tabs don't use up processing speed.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

But why do you really need that much open at once? I support a medium sized bank including admin for 30+ applications, Active directory, Remote Desktop connections, etc and I never have more than 8 or 9 windows open at once and usually only have 5 or 6 including one to the internet.

How many of those windows do you actually work with once you've opened them and gone on to something else?


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> But why do you really need that much open at once? I support a medium sized bank including admin for 30+ applications, Active directory, Remote Desktop connections, etc and I never have more than 8 or 9 windows open at once and usually only have 5 or 6 including one to the internet.
> 
> How many of those windows do you actually work with once you've opened them and gone on to something else?


Let see 
I have a business to run also 2-3-tabs
I do my own advertising 2-4 tabs
I cook for myself 1-2
I garden 1-2
I can 1-2
Everybody knows I'm political 3-4
And there is here with its links

And yes I run all that in my mind while I'm working on building. Been building 50 some years. the only time it shuts down is when running a machine Focus


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Just so you don't have to reconnect.
I use one connection to the internet and have the places I frequent in my Favorites -- one window used instead of your 10 or so. I can only read or post to one forum at a time.
But hey, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## RebelCowboySnB (Apr 1, 2011)

Average 6 to 10 at any given time.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

iMac-g5, OS/X 10.4.11
I usually two or three tabs open on Firefox and two or three open on Safari, with my email open as well. I do try to keep my Safari down to no more than two but switch around a lot. Firefox is my primary browser that I actually use for "work" ebay, website, etc. and it is also my default so it will pick up anything I link to off my email. The Safari I use for random browsing and goofing on. I find it to be less stable than FF.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Justin Thyme said:


> iMac-g5, OS/X 10.4.11
> I usually two or three tabs open on Firefox and two or three open on Safari, with my email open as well. I do try to keep my Safari down to no more than two but switch around a lot. Firefox is my primary browser that I actually use for "work" ebay, website, etc. and it is also my default so it will pick up anything I link to off my email. The Safari I use for random browsing and goofing on. I find it to be less stable than FF.


I am looking forward to the new Update to OS 10 coming in just a few months. Lyon. 
I have Snow Leopard now OS X version 10.6.7, I had Leopard on it when I bought this iMac.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

arabian knight said:


> I am looking forward to the new Update to OS 10 coming in just a few months. Lyon.
> I have Snow Leopard now OS X version 10.6.7, I had Leopard on it when I bought this iMac.


I'm going to need a whole new computer in the next year. My G5 is already 7 y/o and becoming a tad unsteady. I'm strongly considering a macbook-pro.


----------

